# Use of Nintendo Ds



## TLSpartan (Mar 20, 2007)

Who here uses the DS for porn. I do.


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 20, 2007)

*awaits shadowboy's answer*


----------



## killuncle (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> *awaits shadowboy's answer*



Oh God no!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don´t it sucks for video.


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 20, 2007)

no it doesnt. get moonshell 1.71, its good quality with no skipping then


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2007)

Isn't it easier to watch porn on your computer screen?  Do you really need portable porn?  You plan to watch porn on the bus or something?

Do you keep your DS clean?


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 20, 2007)

well. the same reason theres portable gaming. if your walking around and your bored. whip out a DS and play. the same with the porn. Instead of playing the Ds you play with ur self(or not)


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> well. the same reason theres portable gaming. if your *walking around* and your bored. whip out a DS and play. the same with the porn. Instead of playing the Ds you *play with ur self*(or not)




*DANGER, WILL ROBINSON!*


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 21, 2007)

So far 6 members use it for porn, and 13 don't know how to.

When I first got my M3 I did (ah back in my single days) but now I find porn very boring, I'm probably put off from all the documentaries I've seen.


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 21, 2007)

wat kind of crazy documentaries do u watch


----------



## jono_ (Mar 21, 2007)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> Isn't it easier to watch porn on your computer screen?Â Do you really need portable porn?Â You plan to watch porn on the bus or something?


_Toilet, duh_


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 21, 2007)

I use my DS for games ._.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 21, 2007)

(.)(.)


----------



## Little (Mar 21, 2007)

thats disgusting.


----------



## OSW (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it easier to watch porn on your computer screen?  Do you really need portable porn?  You plan to watch porn on the bus or something?
> > _Toilet, duh_



lmao, we think alike. 

you can get urges anywhere!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9 people are honest, 31 people are either clueless, sterile, or liars!


----------



## killuncle (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> *awaits shadowboy's answer*



*Still waiting*


----------



## Bowser128 (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well. the same reason theres portable gaming. if your *walking around* and your bored. whip out a DS and play. the same with the porn. Instead of playing the Ds you *play with ur self*(or not)
> ...










I vote no, not because I don't know how/am sterile/am lying, but because the DS's screens are far too small.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 21, 2007)

Talk about some split screen action.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me?  I dont....PSP =P


----------



## sanghoku (Mar 21, 2007)

i voted no coz i don't actually use it for that on a regular basis, but, just like the wii, it was one of the first things i tested


----------



## Sil3n7 (Mar 21, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Mar 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> ...


Make that 10 people


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

i use my wii XD


----------



## davym (Mar 26, 2007)

QUOTE(DRACO @ Mar 23 2007 said:


> i use my wii XD


haha awesome , yea i use my wii to sometimes


----------



## jono_ (Mar 26, 2007)

there are alot of erotic homebrews
like the new snake game.

what are some other examples?


----------



## Opium (Mar 26, 2007)

No, but I do use it for music videos.

You guys are weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(Random GBAtemp members)


----------



## -EX- (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL

Voted "no", I live alone, I can jerk off wherever I please. I don't need to lock up myself in toilet.


----------



## OSW (Mar 26, 2007)

well, when you live in a family of 6, sometimes privacy is hard to come by.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought that was the whole reason Infantile Paralysiser made ImageViewer with a dual-screen slideshow feature.  Can't think of a better use for it.


----------



## Gooseman (Mar 26, 2007)

When i have my M3 i'll give it a try!


----------



## DRACO (Mar 28, 2007)

dudes trust me-- use ur wii


----------



## Knab (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jono_ @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> there are alot of erotic homebrews
> like the new snake game.
> 
> what are some other examples?




new snake game?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 26 2007 said:


> well, when you live in a family of 6, sometimes privacy is hard to come by.



try family of 9!!! and yeah!


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 28, 2007)

Just watch it on the PC hard to watch porn on a tiny screen.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well, when you live in a family of 6, sometimes privacy is hard to come by.
> ...


*CrowdedHouse-Pwned.*


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> well. the same reason theres portable gaming. if your walking around and your bored. whip out a DS and play. the same with the porn. Instead of playing the Ds you play with ur self(or not)



LoL.  Hmm ... I guess my urges aren't so severe to the point where I'm just "walking around and bored" or in the washroom and I need instant portable porn at my fingertips.  I'd rather take the few extra seconds and just walk to the computer.

I just use my DS to play games.


----------



## gatorade (Mar 31, 2007)

rofl, another interesting use for my nds lite when i get it...or not


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm all about the PC. Games are what my DS is for and thats what it does.


----------



## joe_gamer (Mar 31, 2007)

ok...if you can't wait till you get home, you got problems...LOL

besides...the screen's too damn small!


----------



## OSW (Mar 31, 2007)

the screen is not too small, hell the ipod video screen is smaller. i mean seriously, its not like your reading text or something. I don care about p*rn quality so i use batchdpg's lowest quality settings when i encode my *material*


----------



## delta123 (Mar 31, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well, when you live in a family of 6, sometimes privacy is hard to come by.
> ...



odds get harder when its 12 people

my ds is for good old family fun.

the psp on the other hand is for getting down and dirty. mainly because its much easier for me to transfer it to the psp, with its easy one quick process programs to covert avi or dvd to mp4. and larger viewing screen. i dont know, but porn looks better in widescreen..... but thats just me.


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 31, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> well, when you live in a family of 6, sometimes privacy is hard to come by.



where abouts do you live inside them. the right kidney. that would be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STRIP RPS is a really old porn game. theres six pictures and the last one... you will have to find out.


----------



## Regiiko (Apr 23, 2007)

There is a reason why I have my own bedroom.

And a lock on the door.


----------



## Relys (Apr 23, 2007)

Hell yeahs! I have about 1gb of porn for comic book ds!!!! Mostly hentai, but I do have a pb mag. Living in a homeschooled family gives you no privacy! I love... I "LOVE" my ds!


----------



## myclock (Apr 24, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL what the hell dudes?! use your DS to play games and use your PSP (Portable Sex Player) to watch porn!


----------



## nileyg (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmmmmm...
Yes...
*TO EVERYTHING*


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 21 2007 said:


> 9 people are honest, 31 people are either clueless, sterile, or liars!



Or have girlfriends.


----------



## TheStump (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 9 people are honest, 31 people are either clueless, sterile, or liars!
> ...


^
LOL, this is MADNESS!
(btw i do have a GF)


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 24, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gnat (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm, I'd like a jiggling b00b on each screen...
On the other hand, pr0n on a 19" tft is easy on the eyes and comes without the hassle of screwing around with sd cards.
If I want my pr0n, I want it now!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 24, 2007)

wtf
get a girlfriend


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> wtf
> get a girlfriend


FANBOY

- Sam


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 26, 2007)

I voted "No".
I don't use it for porn even though I'm not sterile, clueless, or a liar (well, I'm not lying about this at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It's not even because I don't have a girlfriend (T-T).
My reason is: I have a laptop for that.


----------



## iza (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Apr 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 21 2007 said:
> ...


i dont lie...  i put a hentai pic on it to test the pic viewer, but now i havent put anything like that on it since


----------



## R4seller (May 18, 2007)

No, the screen is too small.


----------

